# Digital Video Camera



## ktaylor75 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, yes, I am a bit behind the times. I just purchased my first digital video camera. It records on mini DV cassettes...I know there must be a way (but I am technologically inept) to get the video onto my laptop?!?! Or maybe there is no way and my videos are stuck on these little mini tapes forever....  

Please help


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2008)

No they aren't stuck forever 

Did your camera come with a USB cable?  Its a cable that looks something like this:


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 7, 2008)

ktaylor75 said:


> Ok, yes, I am a bit behind the times. I just purchased my first digital video camera. It records on mini DV cassettes...I know there must be a way (but I am technologically inept) to get the video onto my laptop?!?! Or maybe there is no way and my videos are stuck on these little mini tapes forever....
> 
> Please help



Some laptops come with the right connections so you can connect the video camera directly to the laptop and capture the video directly to file.  However, mine did not come equipped for video.  I purchased the following





I am sure there are better other alternatives.  This worked for my budget a couple of years ago.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 
* Yes, it came with a USB cable, however, that can only be used to transfer the images stored on the SD card. There is no way to transfer the video from the tape in the camer to the SD card in the camera...I read the book cover to cover...lol 
* I am heading to Staples in a bit, I will look for that Video XPress thingy, or something similar...that should do the trick.


Thanks again to you both. I appreciate it


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe your cam has a firewire exit on it ? 
If so ; exporting video is very easy  

You can even use windows movie maker to get it from your cam to your computer.
The only thing you might need is a firewire card for your computer ( available for under 30 bucks ) and maybe a new cable for the link between your cam and the firewire socket in your computer.

The socket on your cam prob. looks like this : 

http://public.online.ksu.edu/support/kyc/images/laptop/firewire.jpg

The socket on your computer will look like this: 

http://www.hardware-one.com/reviews/Yamaha8824FXZ/images/FirewireSocket.jpg

The only thing you'll need then is a cabe like this: 

http://www.smelectronics.com/images/Firewire.jpg

Installing the cam shouldn't be an issue , installing an aditional firewire card to your pc could be but we're here to help if you need


----------

